# كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​ 

*مكالمة هاتفية رووووعه :675be:*​ 


*التلفون يرن....*​


*الطفلة: الووووووو*​


*المراة: الوووو مرحبا *​


*الطفلة: أهلين *​


*المراة: وين الوالدة؟؟؟؟؟*​


*الطفلة: مافي عنا وحدة والدة *​


*المراة: لا لا عيب لاسمح الله الله يخليلكم اياها*​


*الطفلة: وشو لا سمح الله ما لاسمح الله أقولك مافي عندنا وحدة والدة *​


*المراة: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*الطفلة: وشلون عرفتي أني شاطرة *​


*المراة: تضحك وتقول مبين عليكي خفيفة دم *​


*الطفلة: انتي يلي خفيفة دم لاتقولي عني كذاا.....*​


*المراة: مبين عليكي صغيرة؟؟؟*​


*الطفلة: أنا أطول منك<<<<<<<< طيب *​


*المراة: طيب يلا عطيني ماما.*​


*الطفلة: ليش هي أمك عندنا ؟؟؟؟؟<<<<< *​


*المراة: خلاص نادي أمك *​


*الطفلة: أمي ماعندها نادي *​


*المراة: الله يصبرني *​


*الطفلة: يصبرك مع شوك ولا بدون شوك؟؟*​


*المراة: تصرخ "أعطيني حدا كبير"*​


*الطفلة: كبير بالحجم ولا بالطول ولا بالعمر*​


*المراة: أعطيني واحد برميل *​


*الطفلة: أستغفر الله تبغين تكلمين برميل بس البرميل جماد*​


*المراة: الحين باجي عندكم أعطيني أحد كبير*​


*الطفلة: لاتجي عندي لأن صديقاتي عندي لما يروحون تعالي *​


*المراة: طيب بس لو أشوفك لا أسوي منك بطاطا!!!!!!<<< ايه هين*​


*الطفلة: بطاطا مسلوقه ولابالفرن *​


*المراة: أحسنلك أسكتي لأنك زعلتيني *​


*الطفلة: مين يلي زعل التاني أصلا"*​


*المرأة: خلاص زودتيها عاد *​


*الطفلة: وين عاد الى بيته؟؟ عاد ولا ثمود خخخخخخخخ*​


*المراة: عاد الى بيته *​


*الطفلة: (الصراحه مب مستانسه) في شي مزعلني *​


*المراة: خليه يزعلك يمكن تنفجري متل البالون *​


*الطفلة: شو لون البالون يلي بنفجر متله <<<< خخخخ*​


*المراة: تصرخ بأعلي صوتها "وين الوالدة"؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*فتأخد الأم التلفون وتقوووول : الوو مين معي*​


*المراة: ول علينا ... شنو هالبنت هاي طلعت قرون براسي *​


*الأم: قرون وشو قرن الغوال ولا قرن الموز؟؟خخخخخخخخ*​


*المراة: زي دايما رايقه وبتحبي تمزحي لا قرن ثورررررررررر*​


*الأم: شو حجمه الثوررررررر*​


*المراة تغلق السماعه وتذهب اللى بيت صديقتهااااااا ترن الجرس *​


*الأم : يابنت روحي فتحي الباب*​


*تركض الطفلة نحو الباب تجلب كرسي وتصعد عليه ثم تنظر الى أعلى الباب وتقول :*
*مافي حدا على الباب بس في وحده وراه ...*​


*فتقول الأم: خلص خليها تررررررررررن على الجرس قدي ماتبغي *​


*الطفلة: اي جرس ؟ جرس البيت ولا جرس المدرسة ؟؟*​


*الأم : جرس البيت *​


*الطفلة: جرس بيتنا هادا ولا البيت الجديد الى بنبنيه *​


*الأم: لا جرس بيت الجيران ....*​


*وبعد ربع ساعه حصلوا المراة ماتت عند باب منزل صديقتها بسب أرتفاع حاد بضغط الدم *​


*يعني خدوهاااا نصيحه مني أذا أتصلت على احد من صحابك ورد عليك طفل سكر السماعه بسررعه*​



*:2:*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اه يامرارتى يانا حرام عليكي
كرهتينى فى الاطفال اللى بموت فيهم
ايه ده شلل؟
بس جميلة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياقمر انتى


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تصدقي انا غلطان اني دخلت موضوعك و قاريته حرام عليكي انا اعصابي باظة انا هلغي التليفون من عندنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> اه يامرارتى يانا حرام عليكي
> كرهتينى فى الاطفال اللى بموت فيهم
> ايه ده شلل؟
> بس جميلة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياقمر انتى


جميلة ايه انت كمان ديه قصة ديه انا هرفع شكوي عشان يلغو غضويتها انا هروح اعالج اعصابي الي تلفت ديه


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> اه يامرارتى يانا حرام عليكي
> كرهتينى فى الاطفال اللى بموت فيهم
> ايه ده شلل؟
> بس جميلة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياقمر انتى


 

معلش علشان تتعودى من دلوقتى على الاطفال الاشقية 

وسلامتك مرارتك الف سلامك يا عسولة ابقى سلميلى عليها ههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لا بلاش اسلك عليها علشان لو شافتك هاتاكلك على الموضوع ده
وبعدين كتر السلام يجيب احلام 
واحنا مش ناقصين
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> تصدقي انا غلطان اني دخلت موضوعك و قاريته حرام عليكي انا اعصابي باظة انا هلغي التليفون من عندنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

جميلة ايه انت كمان ديه قصة ديه انا هرفع شكوي عشان يلغو غضويتها انا هروح اعالج اعصابي الي تلفت ديه


تلغى التليفون ماشى من حقك ده برضه تليفونك وانت حر فيه

تروح تعالج اعصابك مفيش مشكلة عندك اعصاب زيادة عايز تتخلص منها برضه مفيش مشكلة

لكن ترغلى عضويتى وكمان تقصر على اراك الاخوة الاعضاء .... ده لاممكن ابدا وكلمتك لازم تنزل الارض حالا

ماشى يا عمو ههههههههههههههههه

مرسى على مشاركتك وردك الحلو ده​


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

والاحلام بقت بازنجان يا كريزى فهمية انى صعبه.. صعبة جدا ... صعبه خالص ......

هههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه
صعبة اوى اوى اوى
اكيد الكل سقط فى الامتحان
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد انا مش هنجح اى حد خالص مالص بالص

هههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يااااااااااااااه هى الحكاية فيها بلاليص طيب خليهالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فيها بلاليص واقفاص وحاجات كتير جدا

يا بنتى خير ربنا كتير مدى ايدك ومتتكسفيش

هههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*البت دى فقر فقر صحيح*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

روح يابنى متتدخلش بينى وبين حبيبة قلبي وشريكتى فى الفقر والاجرام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لحسن امممممممممممممممممممممم
مش عارفة تحب تجرب؟
ولا بلاش


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *البت دى فقر فقر صحيح*​


 

مين ده يا بابا اللى فقر انت متعرفنيش كويس 

:smil16:  :smil16: :smil16:

مرسى لمشاركتك يا عم بيتر​


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> روح يابنى متتدخلش بينى وبين حبيبة قلبي وشريكتى فى الفقر والاجرام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لحسن امممممممممممممممممممممم
> مش عارفة تحب تجرب؟
> ولا بلاش


 

مرسى ليكى يا احلى كريزى فى الدنيا دايما رفعه راسى يا شريكتى المجرمة

ايه رائيك نبتدى ننقض على الفريسة ههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههه
يلا احنا فيها
اصله قالى قبل كدة فقر ةافتكرته بيتكلم جد وزعلت بس وبعدين فهمت قصده ولما شافك قال كدة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اصله هايتفرس
بس سيبك خلينا فينا احنا


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اكيد يا كريزى هيتفرس مننا علشان احنا الاختين الحلوين هناء وشرين ودمنا خفيف جدا وهو لا ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يابت اقولك سر وانتى عارفة طبعا ان السر لو طلع بره 100 ميبقاش سر
بلاش تقولى قدم حد ان دمنا خفيف
يقولوا علينا ايه مفجيع الميه
انا خايفة نشرب ميه اكتر من كدة ميبقاش فى دم نهائي
هههههههههههههههه







هش يابت
احنا قولنا ده سر


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

متقلقيش لو مية النيل خلصت فى ميه معدنية مليه السوبر ماركت

وعلى راى شرين مشربتش من نيلها ............ يبقى اتنيل وامشى​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يابنتى مش المشكلة فى الميه
س اصلك شكلك وشك يعنى بيقول
انك مش ععارفة ان الميه لو زادت عن حدها ممكن ميبقاش فى دم نهائي


امممممممممممممممممم
ها فهمتى قصدي؟
بس اوعى تقولى لحد ها؟


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انتو كلكم عليا ولا ايه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههه
اللى على راسه بطحة بيفشها
واللى على راسه ريشة بيجيب فلاية
يلا معلش تعيش وتتخبط فى غيرها


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ماشى ماشى انا سيبك بس*
* علشان*
* تعرفى*
* تصيفى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة يابختي يابختى مين قدى ههههههاهاهاهاها:yahoo:
اه على الناس اللى هاتطق طقطق مووووووووووووووت
وبعدين متداريش كسوفك:blush2:
يلا ييلا دانا مكسوفالك
روح خبي وشك بسرعة
يلا بسرعة خبي وشك بسرعة فى المخدة:36_11_13:
هههههههههههههههههههه
ومتتطلعش من الاوضة لحد مارجع
ولاااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت عارف اللى مش بيسمع كلمة ماما تقولها:spor22:


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تصورى انا مش عارف هعمل اى وانت مسافره*
*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى *
*ممكن اعمل هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههه
انصحك اعمل شعرك عن الكوافير
ولا اقلك اعمل دقنك
لا استحمى لحسن الريحة وصت لهنا
يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nonaa (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مش عارفه اعلق علي البنوته بتاعه التليفون ولا علي هناء وشيرين
انتو التلاته سكررررررررررررررررررررر بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي بس هناء وشرين اتين مش تلاتة قصدك مين تالتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nonaa (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

التالته بنوته التليفون


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *انتو كلكم عليا ولا ايه*​


 

اكيد عليك وعلى الاعداء 

أنصرنا يا رب

:94:​


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اللى على راسه بطحة بيفشها
> واللى على راسه ريشة بيجيب فلاية
> يلا معلش تعيش وتتخبط فى غيرها


 

شاطرة يا بنت يا كريزى

غبت شوية بس اهم حاجه وضبتى الزبون

:scenic:​


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انصحك اعمل شعرك عن الكوافير
> ولا اقلك اعمل دقنك
> لا استحمى لحسن الريحة وصت لهنا
> يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


 

ايوه يا كريزى يا عسل هو ده الشغل
 :new6:​


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



nonaa قال:


> مش عارفه اعلق علي البنوته بتاعه التليفون ولا علي هناء وشيرين
> انتو التلاته سكررررررررررررررررررررر بجد


 

مرسى ليكى يا نونا على مشاركتك 

بجد انتى اللى سكررررررررررررررررر :love45:​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههه
اي خدعة يابت يانانا انتى تؤمرى
احم احم اى خدعات نحن فى الخدمات


----------



## meri (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*طفلة ترفع الضغط ..*

وش رأيكم نضحك اشوى ويا هذه البنوته المجنونة .............................. 
:2:

طفله ترفع الضغط 

التلفون يرن ... 

الطفلة : الوووو 

الامرأة : الووو مرحبا 

الطفلة : اهلين 

الامرأة : وين الوالدة ؟ 

الطفلة : ما في عندنا وحدة والدة 

الامرأة :لا لا عيب لا سمح الله الله يخليلكم اياها 

الطفلة : وشو لا سمح الله ما لا سمح الله اقولك ما في عندنا والدة 

الامرأة : كم عمرك يا شاطرة؟؟ 

الطفلة : وشلون عرفتي اني شاطرة 

الامرأة : تضحك وتقول مبين عليك خفيفة دم 

الطفلة : انتي الي خفيفة دم لا تقولين عني هيك 

الامرأة : مبين عليك صغيرة؟ 

الطفلة : انا اطول منك.. 

الامرأة : طيب يلا اعطيني ماما. 

الطفلة : ليش هي امك عندنا؟ 

الامرأة : خلاص نادي امك. 

الطفلة :أمي ما عندها نادي. 

الامرأة : الله يصبرني. 

الطفلة : يصبرك مع شوك ولا بدون شوك؟ 

الامرأة : تصرخ " اعطيني حدا كبير" :scenic:

الطفلة : كبير , بالحجم ولا بالطول ولا بالعمر. 

الامرأة : اعطيني واحد برميل اتكلم معااه. 

الطفلة : استغفر الله العظيم تبين تتكلمين مع برميل. بس البرميل جماد. 

الامرأة : الحين باجي عندكم. اعطيني احد كبير. :ranting:

الطفلة :لا تجي عندي لان صديقاتي عندي لما يروحون تعالي. 

الامرأة : طيب بس لو اشوفك لا أسوي منك بطاطا :ranting:

الطفلة : بطاطا مسلوقة ولا مشوية بالفرن؟ 

الامرأة : احسنلك اسكتي لانك زعلتيني. 

الطفله : مين الي زعل الثاني اصلا :beee:

الامرأة :خلاص زودتيها عاد. 

الطفله : وين عاد الى بيته ؟ ولا عاد ولا ثمود كخخخ حلوه هذي 

الامرأة :عاد الى بيته . 

الطفلة : الصراحة مب مستانسه.. في شي مزعلني. 

الامرأة : خليه يزعلك يمكن تنفجرين مثل البالون. 

الطفلة :شو لون البالون الي بنفجر مثله؟ 

الامرأة : تصرخ باعلى صوتها.. " وين الوالــــــدة ؟؟؟ ".. 
:ranting:
فتاخذ الام التلفون من الطفلة . 

وتقول الووووو. مين معي. 

الامرأة : ول علينا . شنو هالبنت هاي اطلعت لي قرن براسي. 

الأم : قرن وشو , قرن الغزال ولا قرن موز. 

الامرأة : زي دايما رايقة وبتحبي تمزحي . لا اطلعتلي قرن ثور . 

الأم : شو حجمه الثور؟ 

الامرأة تغلق السماعة.وتذهب الى بيت صديقتها.. ترن الجرس. 

فتقول الام للطفلة :قومي شوفي مين على الباب. 

تركض الطفلة نحو الباب , تجلب كرسي وتصعد عليه ثم تنظر الى اعلى الباب وتقول ما في حدا على الباب في وحدة وراه.. 

فتقول الأم : خلص خليها ترن على الجرس كثر ما تبي.. 

الطفلة : اي جرس؟ جرس المدرسة؟ او جرس البيت 

الأم : لا جرس البيت 

الطفلة : جرس بيتنا هذا ولا البيت الجديد الي بنبنيه 

الأم : لا جرس بيت الجيران. 

وبعد ربع ساعة حصلوا المرأة ماتت عند منزل صديقتها بسبب ارتفاع حاد بغضط الدم والسكر وانفجار بالمرارة وتمزق بالمصران الأعور .:smil13:


:Love_Mailbox:
تحياتي


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة ترفع الضغط ..*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزة واحدة من دى 
اجبها منين​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة ترفع الضغط ..*

جميلة جدا 
لو من تأليفك يبقى من الأفضل ليكى ماتبقيش مشرفة فى يوم من الأيام لأننا الحاجات دى مش بتأثر فينا وممكن تجيب نتايج عكسية
ربنا يباركك على كل مواضيعك


:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## losivertheprince (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة ترفع الضغط ..*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههههههه انا كمان عايز واحده من دي علشان تكلم دونا وتويتي وفراي ودراكولا*​


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة ترفع الضغط ..*

ليه بس يالوسيفر
عملنالك ايييييييييييييييه 
ههههههههههههه

اما انتى يابنت الناس
بعد الموضوع ده
بلاش تنزلى مواضيع تااااااانى
حرام رفعتيلى الضغط
والسكر
والاعور بيشاور نفسه


----------

